# Privoxy configuration

## Princess Nell

Can anyone share a few tips how to configure privoxy correctly? The default config as installed by portage doesn't work for me. Browsing with firefox, pages either do not load or only after a great delay. Turning the proxy off and using a direct connection, pages load instantly. Sometimes, pages load quickly with privoxy enabled, but it's pretty random. Tor is not involved here.

It used to work fine, but I cannot in retrospect say when the current behaviour started.

----------

## _______0

mmm...

what are you trying to achieve? squid is fast but privoxy shouldn't be slow. From what I recall privoxy can be used to load customized pages among other things.

----------

## _______0

I forgot to mention that if you provide logs of the programs involved with verbose mode usually helps to troubleshoot your problem.

----------

